# 'Panning' Animated Zombie Prop!



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Woot! Its finished! Its been a pain in the butt this one, but I'm happy with it! Here is some pics and video! You can find more on my blog. Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not only are the finishing details impeccably done, but the lighting is just stunning. He is a prop to be proud of in every way.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool. He's a creepy looking fellow.


----------



## Dyad (Sep 29, 2014)

Looks amazing! I want!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love this! The bar is raised again. I really like the skull under his right hand too. Nice touch!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great face and detail!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Creepy cool!
Nice!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Woah, that thing is terrifying! Awesome.


----------

